# sony muteky



## champion (Oct 31, 2007)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en este foro, y quisiera saber como catalogan a el el nuevo equipo de sony  HT-DDW2000 en cuestion de precio, calidad y sonido, y por ultimo por el mismo precio de este equipo  se puede conseguir algo mejor


----------



## Dano (Nov 1, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9113.html

Saludos


----------

